# Building Magical Combat Systems



## ink. (Jun 25, 2016)

So I've been desperate to try and figure out some kind of magical combat system for the book I'm planning, but I'm finding it more difficult to come up with than anticipated. The main outline is that I would prefer it to be martial arts based, since mine is an Asian-inspired fantasy.

What kind of magical combat is included in your books? How do you limit or control the effects of this magic? How does the type of combat affect different battles? Has anyone heard of any particularly innovative fantasy combat mechanisms?


----------



## Nomadica (Jun 25, 2016)

For my story magic ticks away lifespan as life force is what powers it, it also drains you of your personality and passion. The life force use to be replenishable but the source got cut off from power hungry people so magic is quite costly. Also when kinda rapid firing strong magic it gets hot and if you keep going it burns like how the muzzle of a gun gets hot.


----------



## FatCat (Jun 25, 2016)

I think it's a very narrow thread to loop if you can't think of the practical nature of your magic system. No idea is unique in the world that never was, I admonish cynicism in saying that you need character relevance outside your plot-arch. Why is this power relevant, how does it achieve the character's end goal; mechanics be damned look to you're overall philosophy to dictate the settings of the pawns you move.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 25, 2016)

ink., could you elaborate on what you mean by a magical combat system? Are you talking about specific rules?

To expand on what FatCat says, have you written, or even just blocked out, a few fight scenes? There's an old saying that no plan ever survives actual battle, and I think that applies here. You can come up with any system you like, but no matter what you invent, it's unlikely to survive the actual writing. Get in there with your characters and see what they need (and where you need to limit them). That will drive your system.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 26, 2016)

It sounds like you need to start with the basics about magic in your world, then build up to combat. 

In the ancient world, 'combat magic' as presented in the games and novels of today didn't exist.  Magicians levied curses against enemies or used charm-type spells to suborn the loyalty of others. There are instances of magicians killing through sheer fright, at least one of which made it into the bible (Peter in Acts).


----------



## AndrewLowe (Jun 26, 2016)

I highly recommend Brandon Sanderson's blog posts on magic systems...  They're a bit too confined in my opinion, but it will really get you thinking.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jun 26, 2016)

Perhaps magic is runic based, i.e. Runes drawn on objects or people. Whats more,  spells could be limited to things that affect the bearer of said runes, and cannot have external effects (no fireballs or lightning etc) I see tattooed martial artists with super strength and speed throwing chariots or launching spears a quarter mile, running and jumping like the anime films. 

One could put runes on weapons or objects as well, which could give you special weapons, or curative potions by enchanting the bottles/containers. Could even serve to preserve food/herbs.

It kind of goes well with an oriental style as well, given how they tend to be perfectionists, and ceremonial in most things. The etchings of runes might be some extension of this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 26, 2016)

The types of magic in my novels are not a 'combat system' so to speak. There are various types or realms of magic:
Necromancers
Wizards (air, earth, water, fire)
Enchanters
Healers
Seers
and more.

But if you're looking for something related directly to martial arts fighting, in which magic supplements or is employed directly as part of the skill?

I can think of a television series, Avatar, the Last Airbender. Maybe find a few clips on that to give you an idea, but there were various magical skills based around air, water, earth and fire, and they fought in a martial arts fashion. That might give you some ideas.

Here is a link to the IMBd website on the television series that might be a place to start, if it might be of interest: Avatar, the Last Airbender


----------



## ink. (Jun 27, 2016)

To respond to those of you who have had questions about my magic system thus far, magic has appeared in my storyline - out of nowhere - and so the rules (although these definitely do exist) are uncovered as the story goes on.

So far I've been through this traditional moves of the protagonists "discovery" of magic, and a few freak events which subsequently occur as a result of his uncontrolled abilities. Since magic is widespread when it appears and randomly assigned, it goes to assume that once somebody discovers a way to control it - being the bastard humans that they are - somebody will then find a way to apply it to killing/threatening/manipulating people in order to get what they want. Hence the evolution of magical combat in very brief terms. It's similar to cannons, if you think of it more as a newly discovered technology.

In many magical stories, there is a method of controlling magic: incantation, props such as wands or staffs, gesturing, writing etc. I was wondering how people choose to apply this.

If magic is controlled verbally, you essentially have a shouting match between people. Doesn't appeal to me. Even Harry Potter kind of did away with the words and just had the characters throwing sparks at each other by the end.

Can I use a wand? if magic is introduced into my story half way through it doesn't seem to make sense that artifacts to control it already exist...

I can see the appeal in symbols and such, especially because of the significance of calligraphy in Asian culture, but again, a drawing contest for a fight? 

And then there's good ol' punching and kicking. Which I'm leaning towards, because there's a lot of spirituality etc I can bring in with Kung Fu as well. I'm just trying to think of a way people might refine their control of this magic without just throwing giant rocks and fireballs at each other. 

All are equally plausible, but I was wondering if and how people chose to incorporate magic into combat or battle scenes in their writing.

Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 28, 2016)

Now, I'm still weighing various things so there's nothing set in stone, but for my main character I imagine her use of magic in combat would heavily rely on her preparing things beforehand. The idea when designing her was sort of like a Dungeon Master, so she can summon / create monsters and muck around with spaces, but summoning things either requires contracting with them or creating them beforehand while manipulating space takes time. Um.... As a trump card I'm thinking that I want her to have done something like enchant her own bones, but I'm not sure what that would do yet...

Another character and one whom I only created today takes a thug approach to magic. She can do powerful AoE magic without needing to prepare beforehand, but they suffer in control and power efficiency.

I also want to do spells sealed into specially made bullets, but I don't have a character for that yet...

Recently I've also decided that I need a "standardized" system of magic, the type of thing that they'd teach at a hogwarts expy. I think for that I'll go with something inspired by computer programming. Initially crafting the spell would be a long and delicate process, but once completed it'd be pretty easy to cast it. Basically it would be the difference between writing a computer program and running one. Hmm... That system would likely make use of runes and incantations in Draconic since a dragon would be the one to originally create it.

Hm... another organization would work to integrate magic with modern day technology, so there would probably be some actual loading up spells as computer programs from them.

Other than that, one of the key things is that there would be numerous different magical systems with their own methodologies, pros and cons which would be either custom penned by their owner, passed down from master to pupil, or through a specific clan. Basically, whatever the case knowledge of each system would be largely restricted, generally not the type of stuff you could just pick up a "For Dummies" book about.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Jun 28, 2016)

I was also going to recommend checking out Avatar: The Last Airbender for possible inspiration, since your story has an Eastern feel to it. In terms of how to limit the powers of those involved, as others have stated, that's gonna depend on how your magic system works. The way that I do it in my current story is that magic is like a muscle. It can be made stronger through work and dedication, but trying to do too much too fast or too soon will have consequences for the mage. Figure out the foundation of how your magic system works, and the limitations will likely present themselves in the process.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jun 28, 2016)

You say yours is an Asian inspired fantasy. In that case you may want to research Eastern religions and spirituality. That might spark some inspiration.


----------



## Nomadica (Jun 28, 2016)

Well what is your magic exactly? That would effect how you control it. If it's life force you could use tai chi type movements to channel it and that would fit the asian theme. With my magic system the caster must go into an almost meditative state of quieting the mind and concentration and focus in order to sense and control their life force this way. Its very difficult to master in battle. Non of the humans can do it but some half humans can.


----------



## Nomadica (Jun 28, 2016)

Or magic could be extrinsic where it is the power that makes up the fabric of reality. The tip of a want would the slice a tear in the fabric or matrix of reality and pull that power through as it comes forth to heal the tear and then fling it upon whatever you are aiming at. The wand mechanics feel less Asian though. It's all about the physics of your magic


----------

